# FAV all time T.V show



## da_donkey (Mar 3, 2007)

In my opinion "the family guy" is untouchable.

When i first watched it, ididnt understand it....3 years later, i own all the DVD's and can watch them non-stop.
It even beats , Sienfield,and my name is Earl.

What do you guys rate?

Donk


----------



## hornet (Mar 3, 2007)

i love family guy but futurama is another great show


----------



## Mr feegle (Mar 3, 2007)

Ralf the greatest american hero would have to be my childhood fav
now its house (even if hugh was better in blackadder)


----------



## Kaotic (Mar 3, 2007)

the wonder years...i loved that show as a kid and miss it heaps


----------



## Hawk (Mar 3, 2007)

The Greatest American Hero


----------



## mickousley (Mar 3, 2007)

Black adder cant be beat cheack ebay for dvd funny show


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 3, 2007)

Seinfeld, Frasier and Curb Your Enthusiasm (these shows are definately my sense of humour). Also liked shows from the 80's like A-Team etc and also a lot of old English comedies like Porridge, Open all Hours etc


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 3, 2007)

Kaotic said:


> the wonder years...i loved that show as a kid and miss it heaps


 
Remember the one when his girl ( not Winnie) bought him the enscribed braclet, and he lost it.
He bought a new one and it was enscribed, "Kevin Amould" that was so funny.

Donk


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 3, 2007)

prison break, simpsons, futurama, family guy. thats about all i can think of now.


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 3, 2007)

serpenttongue said:


> Seinfeld, Frasier and Curb Your Enthusiasm (these shows are definately my sense of humour). Also liked shows from the 80's like A-Team etc and also a lot of old English comedies like Porridge, Open all Hours etc


 
Im only 27 but " I pitty the fool" yeah i loved The A-Team, Macgyver was good too.

Donk


----------



## Magpie (Mar 3, 2007)

Nostalgia says "The A-Team" "Dukes of Hazard" and "the Greatest Amercian Hero"
But I don't really want to watch them again as I know I'd be disappointed.
To be honest, there's nothing on these days that I'd be upset if they took it off air.


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 3, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Nostalgia says "The A-Team" "Dukes of Hazard" and "the Greatest Amercian Hero"
> But I don't really want to watch them again as I know I'd be disappointed.
> To be honest, there's nothing on these days that I'd be upset if they took it off air.


 
All great shows Maggie, and to be compleatly honest,,,Magnum P.I was a fav also, but watching it reacently i was majorly disapointed.

If you like real DRY humour, try The family guy.

It takes some getting used to..... but it is so witty:lol: 

Donjk


----------



## BigSven (Mar 3, 2007)

I have to agree with you donkey Family guy is one of the best on TV theres not to much funnier.

One of my fav bits " it's like that time i out farted michel moore"


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 3, 2007)

BigSven said:


> I have to agree with you donkey Family guy is one of the best on TV theres not to much funnier.
> 
> One of my fav bits " it's like that time i out farted michel moore"


 
Im almost crying thinking about it:lol: :lol: 

Get the Family guy Playstation game, it is toataly interactive and incorporates heaps or the series, like the greased up def guy ( your never gonna catch me).

Donk


----------



## cris (Mar 3, 2007)

Cant really pick one, 
simpsons 
south park
pizza used to be funny but recent shows have been lacking
heavyweight TV
Killer instinct
That blokey type show that used to be on briz 31 :?
John Safran's shows are funny too, even if he has a really irritating voice.
full fist (?)


----------



## mixmaster (Mar 3, 2007)

family guy is awesome
try arrested development, scrubs and curb your enthusiasm
also life support was great
depends on your sense of humour i guess but those ones would have to be my favourites


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2007)

Definitely Neighbours haha.
Simpsons & Numb3rs coming a close second.


..I hope nobody likes Smallville here though. Damn that show.


----------



## mungus (Mar 3, 2007)

I can't beleive no-one has said " F TROOP "
Awesome show with " BLACK ADDER " close second.


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah Black Adder was great love Rowan Atkinson.

Scrubs Is another great one, the ganator(Sp) in Scrubs is awsome:lol: 

Donk


----------



## aussie_female1981 (Mar 3, 2007)

The Simpsons


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 3, 2007)

24.
Third Watch.


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 4, 2007)

Currently addicted to: Bones, Heroes and Numb3rs.

Love Scrubs, Arrested Development, Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip.

Past favs include:
Firefly
Sex & the City
Brushstrokes
Goodies
Blackadder
British TV comedies that don't include John Cleese (although he is pretty good in movies.)


----------



## cris (Mar 4, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> family guy is awesome
> try arrested development, scrubs and curb your enthusiasm
> also life support was great
> depends on your sense of humour i guess but those ones would have to be my favourites



Ah yes Life support was cool, i just couldnt remember what it was called, so many useful tips on that show :lol:


----------



## dragons75 (Mar 4, 2007)

The shield /My name is earl /Family guy /Dangerous


----------



## gold&black... (Mar 4, 2007)

Simpsons.... The best... Seen every single episode.... Can never got too bored with the simpsons.....


----------



## gold&black... (Mar 4, 2007)

oh almost forgot... Lost is really good too...


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 4, 2007)

I really like the Russel Coight series.Also like,
The Simpson's
Family Guy 
American Dad
Life Support
and lots of others.


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 4, 2007)

Mmmmm agreed with Family Guy! So whacky and crazy.. I love it.
I miss watching Widget the world watcher as a kid though...and Captain Planet.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 4, 2007)

my name is earl, southpark, lost, prisonbreak, happy tree friends, simpsons, futurama, russel coight and family guy are heaps good shows


----------



## PremierPythons (Mar 4, 2007)

Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 4, 2007)

As a kid i loved benny hill, paul hogan, lost in space, mash, get smart,most of the cartoons, no96, hated the box, Deadly earnest,
i like family guy now and a few of the newer toons...Always loved the national geographic and docos in general.Nature wlkabout,harry butler.....i could go on, i know ive missed heaps


----------



## jas468 (Mar 4, 2007)

Passions
Up Late with Hotdogs
Both are Pure Gold


----------



## horsenz (Mar 4, 2007)

hmmmm
simpsons- medium - NCIS- CSI miami 
- loved the young ones when it was on


----------



## cyclamen (Mar 4, 2007)

PRISON BREAK *drool*
LOST
SEINFLIELD
EVERYONE LUVS RAYMOND
THE SIMPSONS

but my favourite show in the whole wide world is JEFF CORWINS QUEST.....he is so cute. 
YAY


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 4, 2007)

melgalea said:


> but my favourite show in the whole wide world is JEFF CORWINS QUEST.....he is so cute.
> YAY



So is his wife


----------



## Dragoness (Mar 4, 2007)

so many to chose from...

Medium
Ghost Whisperer
ER
How I met your mother
Cold Case
What about Brian
Coupling
Teachers

When I was younger A Country Practice

Cheers


----------



## codeth (Mar 4, 2007)

24 and Prison Break , Fav Movie Anchorman


----------



## Hetty (Mar 4, 2007)

Veronica Mars


----------



## freddy (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Hey its Saturday 

and Blue Heelers!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 4, 2007)

anchorman and scary movie series are my favourite movies


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mash, Seinfeld, F Troop, Gilligans Island and Batfink

IsK


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 4, 2007)

omg batfink has to be the ****est show ever


----------



## IsK67 (Mar 4, 2007)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> omg batfink has to be the ****est show ever



Perhaps try another adjective so that we may get your meaning.

IsK


----------



## happy_life (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree The wonder years.


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 4, 2007)

I like SVU and Law and order


----------



## Retic (Mar 4, 2007)

Blackadder and Coupling.


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 4, 2007)

The Iron Chef or Insp. Rex!


----------



## bigpython (Mar 4, 2007)

MONKEY MAGIC :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GreenWillow (Mar 4, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> also life support was great


Thanks for reminding me!  Life Support was a riot. I particularly liked Sigorney (or was it Sibohan?)... "tune in next week for more Life Support. And in the meantime, why not hold a bake sale to offset the debt of an impoverished Third World country" :lol: 

My faves these days are The West Wing and The 7.30 Report, because Kerry O'Brien is brilliant!


----------



## Mrs Mac (Mar 4, 2007)

The Family Guy for me hands down!


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't watch much television these days, but some of the shows I used to really enjoy are

The Young Ones (I'm amazed no one has mentioned that one!)
The Goodies
Inspector Rex (the earlier seasons... the more recent ones may be okay, but the last of what I saw wasn't great)
Life Support! I'd have forgotten if mixmaster hadn't mentioned it! I used to watch that show religiously when I was a welder (which now seems like a past life!). Penny even had a Stumpy-tailed Lizard in the opening credits  I was amazed that the show was ever made as I would have thought it wouldn't appeal to enough people (which I suppose it probably didn't as it didn't last long!).
Liking Family Guy really says something about someone... I'll leave it there 
Pinky and the Brain is up with my absolute favourites
The Powerpuff Girls were awesome (laugh away  ) Do they still make it? I've only seen one episode since well before Life Support was discontinued.
Dr Who
The only current show I can think of which I've enjoyed watching is Drawn Together. I've only seen a couple of episodes, but I'm twisted enough to have enjoyed them.


----------



## jas468 (Mar 4, 2007)

The Big Gig
Go Health 
The Herculoids
Curiosity Show


----------



## dazza_wilto (Mar 4, 2007)

definately the simpsons


----------



## Rossagon (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmmmm. My faves turn out to be a bit of an eclectic mix.

The Young Ones!! Classic!! and Sdaji reminds me of Neil ( cut your hair!!)
Black adder.
Bottom ( Ade Edmonson and Rick Myall are classics, just a remake of The Young Ones)
Red Dwarf ( I feel a british theme coming along  )
The Goodies.
Scrubs, can't wait for series five and six to come out.
Viva La Bam ( Foxtel is great, and thanks to Bam for doing all the things I'd be ashamed to do)
Overhaulin' and American Chopper.

Thats my list.

Cheers Rossco.


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Sadji, 

How can you like Pinkie and the brain. and not rate Family Guy?

Does Famly Guy humour just skim over your "pony tail"?:lol: :lol: 

Donk


----------



## redline (Mar 4, 2007)

The wonder years, south park, lost, A-team,Prison break,Dr who,Pizza,Stargate SG-1.
Thats all i can think of for now.


----------



## Oskorei (Mar 4, 2007)

Scrubs!


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 4, 2007)

Mine was a series that only went for three seasons in the mid 80's called Tour of Duty. Fantastic series. But then i would watch A-Team, Magnum PI and KnightRider too. When i was doing my HSC i would finish classes by 11.30 get home and watch Hawaii Five-0, Dukes of Hazzard, Starsky adn Hutch and another personal favourite from the 80's..........TJ HOOKER. Another one i loved which went for only one season was V.

Simone.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 4, 2007)

Young Ones! Red Dwarf! How could I forget?
Also TopGear.


----------



## MDPython (Mar 4, 2007)

Some investigation show FBI or Cops the Aust. Version cant think of the name?.....

The Family Guy is awsome!....
M*A*S*H used to be my fav! show....:lol: 

Wish i had more time to watch TV miss some of the good old ones mentioned on this thread....
Cheers


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 4, 2007)

Can anyone remember the tv show It's a Knockout???????? 

Simone.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 4, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Hey Sadji,
> 
> How can you like Pinkie and the brain. and not rate Family Guy?
> 
> ...



There is anything wrong with mindless jokes; I can appreciate shallow laughs, but Family Guy humour would have trouble skimming over the head of an earth worm digging deeply in earth topped by smooth ice.

I usually wear my hear out, it's rare for me to put it into a "pony tail".


----------



## Barney (Mar 4, 2007)

Fortunitly yes it was classic a good light humour not the typical game show a for the time


----------



## Retic (Mar 4, 2007)

I remember watching the original one in the UK, did they have it here or an Aussie version ?
How could I forget Red Dwarf ???



johnbowemonie said:


> Can anyone remember the tv show It's a Knockout????????
> 
> Simone.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 4, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> The only current show I can think of which I've enjoyed watching is Drawn Together. I've only seen a couple of episodes, but I'm twisted enough to have enjoyed them.



Trust you to like a sick show like that! ( I have the first season on a disc if you would like a copy)


----------



## mungus (Mar 4, 2007)

I can't beleive no-one voted for F-troop,
Man I feel old !!!!


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 4, 2007)

I would have to say 
A Country Practise, ( sad i know) 
Happy Day's 
& I know love my name is earl.


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 4, 2007)

i am 28 and remember watching Hogans Heroes, Allo Allo and Are you being served, with my grandparents (both deceased now) which may be why i have a liking for these older shows... now i can't go without Prison Break and maybe Heroes (not sure about that yet)


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 4, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Can anyone remember the tv show It's a Knockout????????
> 
> Simone.


remember the show name but can't remember the show itself


----------



## cris (Mar 5, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> Liking Family Guy really says something about someone... I'll leave it there



:lol: no comment


----------



## AnteUp (Mar 5, 2007)

Scrubs for #1 and Futurama for #2



ooh and Heroes is getting really good.. i love uni hubs, watched up to episode 13 so far.. it gets soo good. keep watching.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2007)

johnbowemonie said:


> Mine was a series that only went for three seasons in the mid 80's called Tour of Duty. Fantastic series. But then i would watch A-Team, Magnum PI and KnightRider too. When i was doing my HSC i would finish classes by 11.30 get home and watch Hawaii Five-0, Dukes of Hazzard, Starsky adn Hutch and another personal favourite from the 80's..........TJ HOOKER. Another one i loved which went for only one season was V.
> 
> Simone.



How could i forget about V.


----------



## Linus (Mar 5, 2007)

Seinfeld, Curb your enthusiasm and entourage.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 5, 2007)

jas468 said:


> The Big Gig
> Go Health
> The Herculoids
> Curiosity Show



When I was very young I used to love the Herculoids too (and I rarely find anyone who has ever heard of it). And the Impossibles, Tom and Jerry, Cool McCool, The Banana Splits, Adventure Island. Dad's Army, Dick Emery and the Two Ronnies.

In later years it was M*A*S*H*, Star Trek: The Next Generation/Voyager/DS9, Dr Who, Quantum Leap, Babylon 5, The Equalizer and the Professionals. Brush Strokes, Surgical Spirit, Goodnight Sweetheart, The Pretender, Friends.

Nowadays, the West Wing, Desperate Housewives (although it's going downhill), Lost, NCIS, Spicks and Specks, 24, The Amazing Race, Border Security, Farscape, the new Battlestar Galactica, The Bill.



Hix


----------



## nvenm8 (Mar 5, 2007)

I like so many that have already been mentioned, including F Troop! but here are a few that i really loved - 
Combat - starring Vick Morrow 
Rat Patrol
Heckel and Jeckel (cartoon)
McHale's Navy
Hogans Hero's 
Jabba Jaw - the most futuristic shark you ever saw :lol: 
etc,etc,etc


----------



## noidea (Mar 5, 2007)

i'm only 25 but definately remember jackie mcdonald in its a knockout, also a bit of a family guy fan but i also liked american dad when it was on. happy tree friends is good for mindless humor same with peety and jd can't help but laugh.


----------



## angel_saza (Mar 5, 2007)

I like watching Prison Break and House.. he makes me laugh.


----------



## richard70au (Mar 5, 2007)

don't watch a great deal of TV nowadays, but at the moment I am enjoying prison break.

But thinking back to whan I was younger, we watched shows like, the goodies, monkey, gilligans island, loved hey hey its saturday, and even watched the odd episode of skippy.


----------



## Jsnakes77 (Mar 5, 2007)

Ummmm
Blokes World
Simpsons
Supernatural
HOUSE
LOST
MEDUIM
NCIS


----------



## Chimera (Mar 5, 2007)

Have worked in IT support in the past so definitely a fan of House. I've been known to say "if you want to diagnose a problem ignore what the user says and focus on what you see in the system logs" along with "yeah but the user's full of..."


----------



## Dragoness (Mar 5, 2007)

Dear God, How could I forget all these old awesome shows!!!!

Simone, I used to love Its a knockout *singing* Its a Knockout, thats the name of the game"
Goodies
Banana splits "na na na nana na na"
The Young Ones (would you believe my OH has never heard of them!!!)

And how could I forget 
The Amazing Race
Survivor (sad I know)
Spicks and Specks
Buffy the Vampire Slayer

Cheers


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 5, 2007)

when i was a kid,- grape ape,
bannana bunch,
the hair bear bunch.
and some wildlife progam called wild (something)?.
starsky and hutch,
the a team,
mission impossible.
monty pothons flying circus.
then came shows like,- the red dawarf, and black adder.
these days theres not much to chose from, maybe CSI, and law and order, althought the ronnie johns half hour is a laugh, especially chopper at the end.


----------



## DiamondAsh (Mar 5, 2007)

*Scrubs, The Shield, Who's Line Is It Anyway?, Law & Order: SVU, CI, TBJ, Boston Legal, NCIS, CSI, Mythbusters, Heroes, 24, Prison Break, All Saints, Spicks and Specks, House and Without A Trace just to name a few.*


----------



## Dragoness (Mar 5, 2007)

Of course, Boston Legal is SSOOO funny!!!

Cheers


----------



## mertle (Mar 5, 2007)

Stewie Stewie Stewie


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 5, 2007)

craig.a.c said:


> 24.
> Third Watch.




I forgot to put Little Brittain in there also.


----------



## richard70au (Mar 5, 2007)

don't forget the Patridge Family


----------



## BiteAndSqueeze (Mar 5, 2007)

Get Smart.


----------



## Hsut77 (Mar 5, 2007)

I haven't read the rest of the posts but one of my all time favs in American Gothic, does anyone remember that one?


----------



## Hsut77 (Mar 5, 2007)

Faulty Towers is one of the funnist shows ever on TV.


----------



## Hickson (Mar 5, 2007)

And I forgot - Blake's 7 - classic British sci-fi.



Hix


----------



## brucey (Mar 5, 2007)

fawlty towers, hogans heroes, the a team, kingswood country(aussie clasic), best movie series would have to be star wars, rambo, and of co**** monty python


----------



## brucey (Mar 5, 2007)

ok weird, my 3rd last word looks like a swear word but its coa-rse


----------



## TrueBlue (Mar 5, 2007)

there is one show on these days from time to time that has got to be one of the best shows ever and thats " Blokes World ".


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 5, 2007)

i forgot to add little brittan drawn together supernatural and skipy dvds


----------



## Casey (Mar 5, 2007)

The X files is a winner. Also The Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy - it was a bit before my time but watched it on DVD. Didn't like the recent movie version though, I think the American's kinda missed the point.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 5, 2007)

Yay x files (have the whole boxsets)
"80's cartoon such as Voltron, masters of the universe, ah 'em smurfs!!, etc etc
Then ones like Ren and Stimpy, Bettle juice cartoons etc
now prison break,simpsons, south park , family guyand i saw a ripper of a Goth cartoon on abc for kids the other day (hope it's one again) called Edgar and Ellen.

Forgot to add Viva la Bam!!!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 5, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> there is one show on these days from time to time that has got to be one of the best shows ever and thats " Blokes World ".



yeh thats not too bad either.


----------

